# Whats your favorite fish that you own?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and you have to own it now....
mine would be my ablino rainbow shark


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

My pleco, just an average pleco. I've had him for sooo long, my friend even named him for me because I never had a favorite fish until I raised him. He swims upside down when you're treating him to bloodworms (LOVES THEM) and will even let you pet his tummy, so cute :lol:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

my 5 yoyo-loaches.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

My Bettas... all 200 to 300 of them ;-)


RC


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont think i have a favorite fish....i guess i have a few favorites....
my FW stingray of course, my 2 discus, and my 2 puffers
guess those are my fav


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

My 2 Synodontis Eupterus. Gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i saw one of those at one of my lfs yesterday when i went to buy my discus....it was really cool looking. i think its the first time ive ever seen those in a pet store


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine is a toss up between my Tilapia Butikeforii or my Arowana.


----------



## queenbottomfeeder (Mar 8, 2005)

that arowana is going to get very big mine got to be over 19 inchs. But my favorite is my banjo cat I have had him now for aboutt 3 years. just lays there looking dead all the time.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

my balloon mollies and Ozzy, my black moor


----------



## BobC (Feb 1, 2005)

Favorite Fish!?!?!?

That's going to be a tough call. All my fish are my favorite fish that's why I'm keeping them. But if I had to pick an absolute favorite I guess it would maybe be my Corydora gossei followed very closely by Apistogramma vejitas.

Bob


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Aquamax, one of my four goldfish. He has been fighting ick, shredded fins and swimming problems off and on for over 1 year. Everytime I take him out of the sick tank when he looks better and return him to the goldfish tank he gets sick again. The swimming problem (tumbling disease) made the other fish attack him, causing the shredded fins. I have decided to keep him permanently in my 10 gal hex, where he seems to do the best. He is currently about 2.5 inches and will get one of my larger tanks to himself once one becomes empty. He is such a fighter and eats out of my hand anything I put in the tank, hence the name, just like my cat Max.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

My favorite fish is my Balloon mollies and my Bi purple guppies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont have this one anymore, but i had an octopus named ozzy. i had him for about a year...thats their life span. he died of old age.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

heres my stingray, discus, and figure eight puffer


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow great looking fish. all in the same tank?

mine would have to be either my TT eel, clown pleco, or striped rapheal catfish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

thanks! 

the discus and ray are in the same tank....30 gallon (small for a stingray full-grown, but its very small right now) and the figure eight's in my brackish tank


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, my favorite was my _Protomelas fenestratus_ "Taiwan Reef" until he died a couple of weeks ago... So I guess my favorites now are a tie between my _Aulonocara baenschi_ and my _Copadichromis mloto_. It's so hard to say, though, cause I love 'em all!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

scuba,

what size is the stingray's tank? my b/f LOVES stingrays! He lives in NY? Is it legal to have it there?


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

i like my peacock eel the most, then my black shark, then my borneo sucker (had them the longest, plus, the shark is huge now)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Black Ghost, he's wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Chrishina:
My stingray is still a juvenile so its home is a 30 gallon on my dresser. The 2 discus and a few tetras keep her company (yes, it is a her). I have a tinfoil barb in there, but he's a bit boisterous. My mom's gonna call our lfs to see if they'd like him for store credit so i can buy live foods for the discus.
My stingray (Olivia, named after her olive color. original, I know ) is a Potamotrygon reticulata or a teacup stingray.
They are legal here in RI and actually getting quite popular. My lfs sells them regularly and another lfs in another city where i got the discus also sells them. FW Stingrays make wonderful pets! She eats right out of my hand! The only problem i have with her, though, is that she's been snacking on my smaller fish. ive lost 3 fancy guppies, 1 neon tetra, and a wild ram cichlid to her.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

my favorite fish that i have ever seen is the ones i have right now my indian butterfly gobies aka ( leaf goblinfish or waspfish) graceful little devils one prick from their spines and ur finger will burn anywhere between 2hrs and 2 days (depends on if they are dead or not..dead ones burn longer) they are so friendly i have to push them out of my way when i have my hand in the tank and they all come to the front when i enter the room wonderful fish id love to breed them but still dont have any info on their breeding habits cant find hardly any info on them if you got any besides aqualandpets.com please let me know and discusses are a beautiful fish but i dont wanna spend $130 on a fish thats what the red ones go for at my lfs


----------



## pookerpics (Feb 2, 2005)

Scuba kid, that Stingray is a really neat fish! I thought they were salt water fish. How big do they get?
Oh, and a little off the subject, but what part of Rhode Island are you from? My niece (16), and nephew (14) are from Cumberland. Anywhere near you?
Anyway, don't really have a favorite fish either, love them all. But, my Betas are all pretty neat. I hand feed them their bloodworms and they play tug of war. Same with my newts (not fish) but them and my ADF's are really my favorites. Don't tell my fish, though.


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

My blue betta Elvis, shy bristlenose called Väinö and honey gourami girl called Veera. They are all my favourites... :mrgreen: Hmm, I don't like Corys so much, maybe because I can't see the difference between the individuals. :?


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

My dragon fish, he is so ugly yet at the same time I can't stop watching him well he swims.

My peacock eels are great to watch also.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Scuba kid thats a cool looking puffer.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My favorite fishes right now would be my Blue Tang - Bria, and my True Percula Clownfish - Oddie, but my Christmas Wrasse - Tiki, and my Yellow Tang - Corrine are a close second.


----------



## cjdirri (Feb 21, 2005)

Teacup stingrays get to be close to 13 to 15 inches I think. Most of the time they need to be kept in nothing under 125gls or even a garden pond.

Always have wanted to own one that is for sure.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Scuba Kid @ Sun Mar 20 said:


> heres my stingray, discus, and figure eight puffer




Man that stingray is wicked! I really want one, to set it up in my office. Are they tank busters?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I too loved my dragonfish when i had him. I would have to say my ngara flametail:









And my SW scooter Blenny:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

my favorite would have to be our 4 inch green terror and small keyholes


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

they get 12 inches. They're the smallest of the freshwater stingrays. thanks everyone for the compliments on my fish! I love them all!
Pooker:
there are saltwater stingrays, but also, freshwater stingrays are quite popular in the hobby. As for where I live, i am in East Greenwich. Anywhere you live in rhode island is close to another city! We're so small! it takes about an hour to drive to the other side of the state! :lol:


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

My 4 corys


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my favorite fish...would have to be my common/comet goldfish, Big George. He's a "mut-fish", has scales missing and is pretty stupid compared to my shubunkin but he has a personality and makes me laugh. He'll even follow my finger on the glass


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

^^^^ my favorite^^^^^^


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Betta (don't have the Dalmatian Molly anymore)

Aroon
(Thai for "dawn")
I now have him on my desk at work. At home, I really don't have a favorite...yet...


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a little Harlequin Rasbora that's smaller than the others in his school. He's not much more than a fry I guess and you can see he's still growing his fins properly. 
He has such a keen look in his eyes.

He's my favourite.


----------



## aquariumguy (Apr 5, 2005)

well...i like my blue rams, pictus cat, and asian bumblebee catfish...i don't have them anymore, but i'm a big fan of puffers.


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jan 24, 2005)

it would have to be this guy: 









my figure 8 puffer 

Phillip


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i love my fig eight too! 
do u have a full tank shot? and are those real plants?


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry no full tank shot at the moment, yes that is java moss and a small java fern plantlet, also have some fake plants in there too (as not to many live plants do well in brackish)

Phillip


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

here's a picture of my favorite goldfish. 
I don't know how to post pictures so i used my photobucket. gearge lives in a 10 gallon with a shubunkin till i can offord a 20 to upgrade him to
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v667/goldfish3/georgeswimming2.jpg
(the site contains random images such as my tank's algea just for the purpose of posting them on forums)


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

all of my Mbunas in my Mbuna tank,
and my angelfish


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o this guy by far! Everytime i go to the fridge, he fans to me on side glass, i thought at first before when doing around tank was a mimic of mating but it's a territoral thing:


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

What kind of dragonette is that thing? He's one neat lookin fish ....


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

that would be a tough call between my sunshine peacock and my blue dolphin.















[/img]


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thunderkiss @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> What kind of dragonette is that thing? He's one neat lookin fish ....


He's just a $13 scooter blenny, lol. But man he is full of attitude and so active i love him more then all other salties....He luckily is very readily accepting frozen foods and i am surprised the pods arent all gone from the 10g, as i look couple times a week they are tons!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Currently it's my buttikoferi. My Nephew purchased it for me last summer at under an inch. It survived the Big Freeeze last year that killed all my fish. The butti(now 2 plus inches) and a tank of dwarf's that I can't identify are all that made it. He's in a 38g tank now, with about 8 M. auratus.
I picked up anothe(butti) one last night at about 8".


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

That's a scooter? wow, it is clear you take good care of oyur fish  very cool.


----------



## eda (Apr 11, 2005)

my fav is definately my 10'' Blood Parrot named Peaches


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Torpy, My 2 Inch Red Tailed Black shark. I have only had her 2 days, she is full of life and wizzes around my tank, she was couped up in a liitle display tank at LFS. Now with the extra room and no more RTBS shes on top of the world.

:fun: :king: :fun: :king: :fun: :king: :fun: :king: :fun: :roll:


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

My favorite fish would have to be my black blood parrot Dante. I got him over a year ago at Petco and love him... He was the first we had ever seen like him. He's tough too; he's gone through about four cases of ick (two before we bought him). I just love his charm. He's the meanest fish you'll meet, and he hates cats. He even jumped out of the water to bite a kitten once. Right now he lives in a five gal. with a small panda cory (Ling-Ling). I want to move him to a thirty gal., but before him I had goldfish (bad luck with transfers) I gained the name "Fish Killer" for a while there, so I'm kinda scared to move him...
:fish:


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

my baby platys.. especially the one that's bigger than the rest.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

My favorites... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3183 

Sorry, I just cannot choose!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

uuuuh, my tire track eel.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i guess my oto because hes funny and my platy fry....oh and of course my only 2 cory fry


----------

